# Nexus Ski & Snowboard Camps



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

I have a Nexus 4 and a Nexus 7. You guys make rad electronics.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Hopefully Kirk and Picard can get together again in time to save us from the Sun being destroyed.


----------

